# Favorite Horror Movies



## RE4zombie (Oct 29, 2010)

Since Halloween is coming up, I decided to make a thread where you list your favorite horror movies.

I really like the classics, heres my top five.

1. The Silence of the Lambs
2. The Shining
3. Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn
4. A Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
5. Alien


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am fairly sure we had this thread before but I am not going to turn up a chance. I could probably quite easily do it with zombie films but I shall curb that one before it starts.
Know that should I be flicking through channels on TV I will usually purposely skip the horror channel for fear that I will be sitting there all night.

Equally I am not quite sure what counts as a horror film so I will leave it at my favourite and hopefully pick up a few suggestions.

Tetsuo: The iron man.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096251/


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 29, 2010)

1. May - I have lost count of how many times I have watched this
2.  Audition - one of the only movies that can make me cringe.
3. Haute Tension - released here as "High Tension" but I like haute better, not to mention, the french audio > english, anyways.
4. The Eye (2002) - this has been in my top movies list for a while (not just horror). the sequels, not so much.
5. The Hills Have Eyes (2006) - although I love the original, this is one of the best remakes I have ever seen, not to mention the guy who directed HT did this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6. Just Before Dawn - this is a nice little slasher from the 80's, it is one of the few slashers I have really ever liked.
7. One Missed Call (2004) - I have watched this so many times too
8. Rosemary's Baby - This movie have me nightmares haha
9. Ringu - this frightened me so much more than the remake when i was 11 haha, thought it isn't as frightening now, I still love it.
10. Vacancy - ok, this movie is not truly horror, but it certainly is frightening to me (and pretty underrated if you ask me), but it sure made me very paranoid after I watched it after it came out.

runner ups
Diabolique (1955) not really horror, but the movie is very suspenseful
Ju-on

I don't get scared easily (I would actually say many of these movies I have not been scared by (haute, audition, rosemary's baby and ringu) are the only movies that have actually frightened me from the list (just to note, vacancy was not really scary but it did make me paranoid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shango46 (Oct 29, 2010)

1. Dr. Giggles
2. Friday the 13th: Jason Takes Manhattan
3. Tales From The Darkside
4. House on Haunted Hill
5. IT!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

I enjoy way too many horror films and can't list a top 5, but if you're looking for some obscure but great horror films to watch then here's a few :

Nightmares In A Damaged Brain


Terror At The Opera


The Stendhal Syndrome


Dellamorte Dellamore


The Prophecy


Dead And Buried


The Children


City of the Living Dead


Tenebrae


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 29, 2010)

The Re-animator
Hausu
Braindead
The Shining
Salo


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Salo



That's not really a horror film so much as an exploration of fascism and sexual perversion.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a sucker for suspense, so I thought Paranormal Activity and Blair Witch Project had to be in my list. Blair Witch Project is the only scary movie EVER that I watched at least 5 times. I thought Paranormal Activity was a bit too much of a Hollywood flick, but it caused me to wake up in the middle of the night scared as hell! 


In random order:

Paranormal Activity
Wolf Creek (almost pissed my pants while watching)
Blair Witch Project
House of the Devil (just a solid good movie)
Drag me to hell (same as above)


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I really haven't come across any good horror films lately and those were pretty much the first that came to mind. I knew that Salo was a bit of a stretch, but it would fall under the category of horrifying for most people.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Tenebrae
> 
> dario argento
> 
> ...


If we are talking about the same 'hausu', i really wouldnt consider that a horror movie, I always thought it was more a comedy, if anything


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 29, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> If we are talking about the same 'hausu', i really wouldnt consider that a horror movie, I always thought it was more a comedy, if anything



Well most of my pick are both horror/comedy, and I'm pretty much a sucker for any film that can combine to two successfully.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call!  One of my favourite writers/directors as well.  Got most of his films in my collection.  It's a shame America chops up his films so much though.  What they did the Phenomena was shocking.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 29, 2010)

I really loved the alien/predator movies.
-The Saw movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Night of the Living Dead
-28 Weeks Later
-Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> -Night of the Living Dead
> -Texas Chainsaw Massacre



Two of my faves as well!  Shame what Tom Savini did to it when he remade it though.  Not seen the most recent remake that they did in 3D yet.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually hate remakes of movies. Classics are the best.


----------



## nasune (Oct 29, 2010)

-Exorcist (when I watched this one certain event were mirrored in the real world while watching (for example when the phone rang in the movie it rang in our home as well, or when there was some bouncing on a door they bounced on my door too) which was not fun)
-Shining (it has a very unsettling atmosfere right from the first shot)
-1408 (loved the ending)

Well that's everything that springs out at the moment (seen way to many of 'em to really remember the titles). Though I do tend to stay clear of the zombie movies, they just don't strike my fancy.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 29, 2010)

Night of the Living Dead is a good one. I find it kind of funny too.
Dawn of the Dead is one of my favorites.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 30, 2010)

Freddy vs Jason(?)
The Eye http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325655/ - Freakin' scary if you ask me.
The Ring - I watched it when I was just young so don't ask... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pet Cemetary


----------



## BionicC (Oct 30, 2010)

My top seven horror films are:



Spoiler



Saw





Spoiler



Saw II





Spoiler



Saw III





Spoiler



Saw IV





Spoiler



Saw V





Spoiler



Saw VI





Spoiler



Ghostbusters II


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 30, 2010)

Carrie
Cujo
The Shining
The Blair Witch Project
Child's Play Series (horrible movie series, but it's the first horror movie I've ever watched)
The Mist
Sixth Sense
Paranormal Activities
The Grudge
Exorcist
The Hills Have Eyes
1048
Saw Series
Audition (only saw half since I freaked out)
The Silence of the Lambs
Drag me to Hell (one of the funniest horror movies I've ever seen)

As you can see, I'm a big fan of Stephen King.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 30, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I watched the uncut version the first time I watched it, and tried watched it again a year or two later with the cut version, and I just couldn't... They like chopped up that movie so much.


----------



## stylow (Oct 30, 2010)

This my list
Silent hill
Cursed
Exorcist
The ring
The grudge 1 and 2

I don't remember the others


----------

